# Adventures for PATHFINDER and 4E; last day for Tome of Horrors minis; plus Killshot Reloaded; and Me



## tangleknot

Correction the Kickstarter ends Thursday at Midnight EST  ~34 more hours!


----------



## Alphastream

It is really fun to see Fury of the Lord of the Sea available. This was my first time writing a short side-trek adventure (though it is really more of an end-cap... something to bring a current plot thread to an exciting conclusion).  I volunteered to write it, using the adventure I wrote back when I playtested the excellent Midgard Bestiary for 4E. I liked the monsters and the people involved so much that I wanted to help the Kickstarter. The adventure ended up included in the offerings for the Bestiary Kickstarter and now on DriveThru. If anyone has taken a look at it, I would appreciate your review on the DriveThru page and feedback via Personal Message (PM).


----------

